# Taking a poke at the "Open Challenge" (Wooden Knife Challenge)



## Spinartist (Aug 12, 2016)

Quilted maple my buddy brought from Virginia & camphor burl from Port St. Lucie, Florida.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 12, 2016)

Fitting handle.





Sleeping beauty turquoise to fill voids in camphor burl. I crush the stones & c/a glue in place.





I ebonized maple blade with steel wool & vinegar. Used day old solution & blade turned out much darker than I wanted, so I made new blade (below)



 .

Maple turns silver when ebonized this way if done correctly.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2016)

Lee, great looking so far, I'm really digging the handles!  Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm thinking amboyna burl pins. I've got some small pieces I can make 1/4" dowels from.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 12, 2016)

What's the dark blade look like?

And for the pins, how about osage?


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 12, 2016)

looking really good so far

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 12, 2016)

Whoa whoa whoa what is going on here? Another turner making a wooden knife? LOL.....tell me this ain't addicting? Looking good I would go for the osage pins....more contrast...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 12, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Fitting handle.
> 
> View attachment 111201
> 
> ...


I didn't know those old 35mm film tubes still existed. Nice repurposing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> What's the dark blade look like?
> 
> And for the pins, how about osage?




I have some osage. Might look nice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> What's the dark blade look like?



I ebonized the new blade & like the color much better. I'll compare both in morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Lookin great Lee!


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> What's the dark blade look like?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh man! I love that! That is so good looking....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 13, 2016)

I love seeing how different everybody's results are on the same request. Man that is much darker that I thought could be gotten from maple and that method. I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 13, 2016)

You're not trashing that dark blade are you?


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Had to look the method up on You Tube; it's interesting!


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> You're not trashing that dark blade are you?




No. Going to make handle for it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh good deal....
I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 15, 2016)

LOL....don't you love it when a plan goes together? Everyone who is participating in the calendar challenge should be proud of themselves....as many that are showing up it will be interesting to see the end results, I am glad that I am not a Judge.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 15, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I am glad that I am not a Judge.....



I can't wait till that starts happening!!!


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 15, 2016)

Blade - Curly maple ebonized with steel wool & vinegar
Handle - Camphor burl with crushed Sleeping Beauty turquoise fill
Pins - Boxwood
Finish - UV protective fixative, lacquer, then buffed with carnauba wax
OA Length - 9"
Blade - 4 1/4"
Handle - 4 3/4"

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2016)

That is incredible Lee, love it!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 15, 2016)

Tony said:


> That is incredible Lee, love it!!!!!!! Tony




I have your vote then!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2016)

nicely done...great job Lee!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> No. Going to make handle for it.



did ya make one yet?


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 16, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> did ya make one yet?




No. Been working on other stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 16, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> I didn't know those old 35mm film tubes still existed. Nice repurposing!




I have a much older aluminum one somewhere. Got to dig it out.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2016)

Wow I missed this somehow - awesome knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

